# to know or not to know...



## maggiethecat (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

brand new to this forum and feel a bit of an outsider because not strictly ttc at the moment- i'm 27 and single. didnt expect to be thinking seriously about babies for another few years but just been diagnosed with high fsh. went to gp for a blood test cos started growing some hairs on my chin and chest (eugh!). turns out ive high testosterone but ultrasound showed no cysts and have no other symptoms of pcos (very regular periods). i thought that would be bad enough but turns out ive high fsh too (13 on first test, 10.7 on second). obviously im beyond devestated. if crying could cure whatever it is that is wrong with me i'd be cured already. im waiting to see an endocrinologist in may but suspect they will just put me on the pill. have stated accupuncture and taking herbs etc (wheatgrass, agnus castus, maca, royal jelly and spirulina). cant decide whether to go and get all the tests done to get a firm diagnosis. i feel its going to be life changing and while one part of me needs the closure to help me make my life decsions accordingly, another part of me would like to just try to live in blissful ignorance, at least until im in a position to try for kids.

thanks in advance for any advice x


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi MaggieTheCat

You're in the right place to get some advice about high FSH. It can be such a blow to you when you get back the figures and find out your FSH is high but there are a huge number of things that you can do to try to reduce it. The way I looked at it, even if it didn't make a difference to my numbers, at least I would be slightly healthier, in control and aware of my body.

It doesn't mean 'the end' but it does mean that you have picked up this issue early enough to do something about it.

Ask tons of questions on here and have a good nosey around


----------



## Sarah140 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

How upsetting for you. And yes, it leaves you with some real dilemas now... But, I think it's definitely better to know. I recently found out my FSH is 15.5 and my AMH is 1.5 - meaning I have no eggs left. I'm 35. It was a real shock, and too late for me to do anything about. I wish I'd known sooner, because now donor eggs are my only option.

In my opinion, you should do lots of research and reading, and speak to your doctors. If you think there is even a slim chance you want to have kids in future, speak to them about it now to see how the land lies for you. It's better to know where you stand. Please don't ignore the issue, because in my experience, when you get to that point and you meet the right man and want kids, it hurts so much to find out it's too late.

Wishing you well,  Sarah  xxx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Sarah

Why do your results mean that you have no eggs left??

x


----------

